# Verhalten auf Buffed-AOC



## Pyrodimi (2. August 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht.

Aber mir fällt auf das die Buffed-AOC Seite wohl nur für die Flamer gemacht wurde...

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Forum ein Ort wo sich Fans treffen und austauschen können und über gewisse Sachen 
unterhalten sowie informieren können.
Muss es denn sein das dauernd Subjekte unsere News und Foren missbrauchen um ihren Frust über das Spiel 
in die Welt hinauszuposaunen?
Ich denke mal, das wenn mich etwas nicht intressiert oder ich etwas nicht mag oder leiden kann, ich nicht unbedingt 
andere pausenlos und mit aller Macht damit nerven muss, und auf biegen und brechen laufend in nicht
zusammenhängenden Themen rumflamen muss oder?

Ich wende mich hiermit auch an das BUFFED-TEAM in Hoffnung auf ein Statement, as ihr zu tun gedenkt
um euch net die Zielgruppe für die ihr euch eigentlich die Arbeit macht, also die Fans zu vergraulen?
Oder habt ihr diese Rubrik nur so proforma eingerichtet damit sich die Flamer von den andren Rubriken hier 
austoben können und uns aufn Keks gehen?
Ich finde wir wollen alle nur über Neuigkeiten zu unseren Hobby informiert werden, und in Ruhe und ungestört
darüber sprechen. Stattdessen artet jeder Thread und jede News nur noch in flamewars aus weil die die das Spiel
eigentlich nicht mehr spielen und es hassen, glauben uns belehren zu müssen wie saudumm und minderbemittelt wir 
doch sind....

Mich würde mal intressieren wie ihr darüber denkt liebe Community (damit sind die Fans gemeint, Flamer bitte draussen bleiben)


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

Der Frust kommt nicht von nirgendwo. Da ist FunCom genauso Mitschuld.


----------



## _Autolycus_ (2. August 2008)

Pyro, sehe ich auch so,...aber über mir kam wieder ein Flame ohne Argument... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (2. August 2008)

_Autolycus_ schrieb:


> Pyro, sehe ich auch so,...aber über mir kam wieder ein Flame ohne Argument...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo war das denn bitte ein flame? weia, sind wir alle empfindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

_Autolycus_ schrieb:


> Pyro, sehe ich auch so,...aber über mir kam wieder ein Flame ohne Argument...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war kein Flame, das war eine Feststellung.


----------



## Sgt.Kenny (2. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Frust kommt nicht von nirgendwo. Da ist FunCom genauso Mitschuld.


WoW hatte früher auch nicht weniger Bugs und Fehler und war nicht Perfeckt.

Und ich schließe mich auch Pyro an.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. August 2008)

Wenn dich die Flames nerven kannst du gern den Reportbutton benutzen. Dafür ist er schliesslich da.


----------



## Pacster (2. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn dich die Flames nerven kannst du gern den Reportbutton benutzen. Dafür ist er schliesslich da.




Dafür müsste dir klar sein das für Pyrodimi jeder Beitrag, der nicht heißt "AoC ist super, wow ist scheiße" ein flame ist...;-)


----------



## Carcharoth (2. August 2008)

Wenn er den Reportbutton missbräuchlich benutzt, ist er auch ganz fix weg vom Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (2. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn er den Reportbutton missbräuchlich benutzt, ist er auch ganz fix weg vom Fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bitte benutz den Reportbutton....biiiiitte....ich kann 4/5nackte Jugendliche als Avatare eh nicht leiden.... ;-)


----------



## EmJaY (2. August 2008)

Vorm AoC Release habe ich das Buffed Forum und Mybuffed gerne genutzt, seitdem hier alle 2 Tage neue Flametreads entstehen und dagegen nur wenig vorgegangen wird verging mir die Lust mich an dieser Community zu beteilgen.
Vernunftige Diskusionen und Themen sind scheinbar nicht drin.
Das z.B. "Zwei Hühner! (Und andere Kuriositäten)" (ein Anekdoten Tread von Spielern wie es sie in jedem Spieleforum gibt) grandiose 3 Seiten erreicht hat grenzt schon an ein Wunder da dieses, und andere normale Themen wo die 'Community' sich unterhält ständig nach unten geschoben werden von X Flametreads.
Was mir sehr aufstößt ist z.B. das ein Thema, wo ein Spieler einfach mal seine Erlebnisse niedergeschrieben hatte um mal zu sagen wie *er* das Spiel erlebt, nach 10 Beiträgen geschlossen wurde wegen Flame(kein Flame vom TE) besteht ein Tread wie "Einfach Schlecht" schon seit Wochen und hat über 50 Seiten.Es wurde da auch Posts gelöscht, aber dichtgemacht wurde dieses Machtwerk voller Hirnwichse nicht wo jeden Tag immer wieder die selbe Leier gespielt wird.

Aber es war doch eigentlich zu erwaten oder?Ich mein als ich in meinem myBuffed-Blog geschrieben habe das ich AoC spielen werde, lautete erstes Kommentar wiefolgt"In nem Monat spielste eh wieder WoW"

Jeder kann seine Meinung zu dem Spiel ist auch völlig OK, Fakt ist aber das es hier zu Diskutieren keinen Spaß mehr macht wenn net endlich aufgeräumt wird.


----------



## dexter morgan (2. August 2008)

tja also ich ann bisher nicht viel schlechtes zu AoC sagen spiel es jetzt erst knapp ne woche und bin jetzt gerade mal stufe 20 ... ok die einfuehrung bis stufe 20 (tortage eben) is (fast) perfekt gemacht alles vertont usw. bis auf ein paar fehler bei der der uebersetzung ... manches is eben noch englisch statt dt. aber das merkt man ja eh kaum wenn man eglisch kann ... so bald man in seine heimat (stygien ... ) wechselt fehlen die vertonungen und das spiel wirkt etwas unfertig dadurch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ??? so alt is das spiel nicht und FC gibt sein bestes es zu verbessern und sie haben nun mal nicht gerade die ressourcen und den finanziellen background wie blizzard die nur hits produziert haben viele jahre vor wow ...

ausserdem AoC is für erwachsene spieler gedacht die nicht unbedingt auf comic-knallbunt-grafik à la WoW stehen und auch ein wenig derbere gangart bevorzugen ... AoC is nicht wirklich das was man als fertig und bugfrei bezeichnen kann das bestreitet keiner ... aber welches spiel is das heute schon ?!? selbst far cry und crysis waren oder sind nicht perfekt gewesen beim release und die waren und sind wenn man es ehrlich nimmt schon nache dran gewesen an dem perfekten bugfreinen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gothic 3 war alles andere als fertig als es erschien und trotzdem ist es nicht gerade das schlechteste spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok sind alles offline spiele die ich jetzt genannt habe ... aber es liegt daran dass AoC das erste mmorpg is das ich spiele, World of Dungeons kann man nicht wirklich als ein solches bezeichnen (browser morpg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber WoW kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichts abgewinnen schon alleine deshalb weil es mich nervt dass es zuviele gibt die es spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die grafik is nun auch nicht mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn dann hab ich es gerne etwas realistischer ob es nun von der grafik her ist oder vom spiel selbst ... ja ich mag killerspiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber auch hdro werd ich mir auch noch anschauen wenn ich die zeit dazu habe ...

und zum schluss : ich verstehe wenn viele spieler sauer auf FC sind und vorerst nicht mehr spielen aber die meisten werden es sich in ein paar monaten wieder anschauen und ich hoffe dass es sie dann eher ueberzeugen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu den umgangston oder dem geflame ... naja bleibt in einem forum nicht aus aber das is aufgabe der mods sich darum zu kuemmern und zumal sie nciht jeden beitrag lesen koennen ... melden wenn es zu arg wird aber nicht wegen jeder kleinigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

Sgt.Kenny schrieb:


> WoW hatte früher auch nicht weniger Bugs und Fehler und war nicht Perfeckt.
> 
> Und ich schließe mich auch Pyro an.


Und nur um das zu schreiben, hast du dich hier angemeldet? Man man ... Meinst du, dass dieses Argument noch kein anderer vor dir hier in diesem Forum bzgl. AoC gesagt hat?

Und wenn's schonmal so angesprochen wird: In der Tat finde ich die Negativ-Posts zu AoC in ihrer Quantität wirklich heftig. Hab ich bei keinem anderen MMO bisher erlebt. Aber da kommen wir wieder oben auf den Punkt zurück: Daran ist FunCom genauso mit Schuld. Wer ein Spiel so hyped und dann so einen hochpolierten viertelfertigen Mist auf den Markt wirft, hats in meinen Augen nicht anders verdient. 

Scheinbar sind viele durch AoC einfach nur heftig enttäuscht worden. Daher auch die Masse an negativen Posts.


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Dafür müsste dir klar sein das für Pyrodimi jeder Beitrag, der nicht heißt "AoC ist super, wow ist scheiße" ein flame ist...;-)



Hi Pacster
Sag mal hast du das Schild mit der Aufschrift Du sollst draussen bleiben am Eingang des Threads net gelesen?
Auf dich ist hier mal gar keiner Scharf genauso wenig wie auf deine Kumpane. Und wie ich erwartet hab kommste rein und statt 
ein geistig anregendes Statement kommt von dir das übliche.....MÜLL....
Und wenn der Rest mal bitte wieder zum Thema kommen würde...dies hier ist kein Funcom is fies und AoC schlecht Thread....


----------



## SirDamatadore (2. August 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, Buffed handhabt es bis jetzt richtig.Die Kritiker über Funcom und das ist ja der springende Punkt, bleiben eigentlich in ihren 3-4 Themen. Man sollte aber auch sehen, das wer Lob zulässt auch Kritik zulassen muss.

Auch sollte man beachten, die wenigsten schreiben AoC ist schlecht sondern beziehen sich mehr auf den Auslieferungsstatus. Natürlich fallen in so einem Thema auch mal unschöne Worte aber, das ist halt mal eine Diskussion.
Auf der anderen Seite sind es aber auch die AoC Spieler selbst, die Kritik unbedingt vermeiden wollen und Kritiker sofort als Flamer/WoWFanboys bezeichnen um diesen so verstehen zu geben, das sie das angebliche bessere Spiel spielen.

Als ein Beispiel für eine gut behütete Community möchte ich mal die WAR aufführen. Der Großteil versucht nicht die Kritiker/Flamer abzuwälzen, sondern redet ORDENTLICH mit diesen und schreibt auch Fakten die von wirklichen Gegnern dieses Spiels nur mit Mühe zu wieder legen sind. Während die normalen Flamer sehr schnell aufgeben, weil sie gegen diese Information Flut nicht argumentieren können.

Ich habe auch erst meine Ermahnung von Buffed erhalten, weil ich  mich bei einem Thema  falsch verhalten habe und jemand anderen beleidigte. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin immer noch recht zu haben, so bin ich auch der Meinung das diese Beleidigung gegen einen anderen falsch war und habe mich dementsprechend auch öffentlich bei diesem Mitglied entschuldigt.

Was sollen den die Buffed Moderatoren machen? Sie können nur diejenigen per PN an flüstern und hoffen, das diese einsichtig sind und ihr falsches verhalten einsehen. Aber ich glaube, das die Moderatoren auch sehr viel Antworten bekommen wie, "Sperre mich doch, dann mache ich einen neuen Account" (das war ein Beispiel). Gegen so ein Verhalten sind die Moderatoren hilflos.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu und soll nicht andere in Ihrer Meinung beeinflussen.


----------



## Taynted (2. August 2008)

@SirDamatadore

seh ich auch so , also dass die mods da nicht viel mehr machen können. und zum thema "Einfach schlecht" ( der post ) kann ich nur sagen, mir ist es lieber wenn die die aoc ned mögen und ihren frust im forum ablassen ein topic haben und da drin bleiben als wenn sie im forum rumwuseln^^

kA wenn ich ein spiel gern spiele und spaß daran hab sind mir die flamethreads doch sowas von scheiss egal^^ ich denk mir halt meinen teil dazu aber den spaß am spiel verderben können sie mir dadurch trotzdem ned.


----------



## nipples (2. August 2008)

Die AoC Community hat sich echt super entwickelt - sie ist perfekt zur Belustigung außenstehender geeignet. Da gibt es die Fanboys, die nichts von der Kritik am Spiel hören wollen und jeder, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist wird als Flamer bezeichnet. 

AoC hat ja schließlich so wenig Fehler und ist nur ein ganz klein wenig von der Perfektion entfernt, sodass man es mit einem WoW (!) zu Release vergleichen kann.

Immer wieder sprießen Threads aus dem Boden, in denen andere als Flamer und Kritikthreads als Heulthreads bezeichnet werden. Mehr und mehr Fanboys versuchen sich abzugrenzen um dem Halleluja einer ach so tollen und "gar nicht so verbuggten und unfertigen" AoC Welt zu fröhnen bis alle Schaum vorm Mund haben. "Bitte niemand hier in diesem Thread posten, der AoC nicht toll findet". Die selbstständig aufgesetzten Scheuklappen verhindern erstaunlich gut die Wahrnehmung der Realität.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die angepissten naiven Kinder, die geglaubt haben ein fertiges Spiel zu bekommen und vom Spiel so negativ überrascht wurden, dass sie nun frustriert sind und die Foren mit ihrem nervigen Gelaber überquellen lassen.

Dabei erkennen sie nicht, wie naiv sie waren ein fertiges Spiel zu erwarten; dass sie einfach ihren Account kündigen könnten um sich ohne großes TamTam mit der Erkenntnis aus dem Spiel zurückzuziehen, eine lehrreiche Erfahrung die Schönrederei mancher Entwickler bzw. Publisher betreffend gemacht zu haben, kommt ihnen nicht in den Sinn. Stattdessen haben sie sich einem persönlichen Feldzug gegen Funcom verschrieben, in dem sie mit fast kreuzzüglerischem Eifer anderen Spielern versuchen den Spaß am Spiel zu vermiesen, um so dem Erzfeind FunnyCom den Geldhahn zuzudrehen.

Das Resultat: Jeder, der sich an Kritik am Spiel übt, wird von einer Meute aufgebrachter Fanboys geflamed, die Flamer flamen zurück usw. usw. 

Würden die Fanboys sich einfach mal ganz in Ruhe und neutral mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen, würden sie vielleicht feststellen, dass das Spiel wirklich sehr unfertig ist, sie aber dennoch Spaß daran haben den ihnen keiner verderben kann. So hätten sie auch keine Angst mehr vor Kritik am Spiel, da sie sich selbst darüber im Klaren sind.

Würden die Flamer einfach oben Genanntes erkennen, hätten sie nicht das Bedürfnis in der Community weiter ihr Unwesen zu treiben. 

Dies würde zu einem Ende des Flamens und Beleidigens innerhalb der Community führen. Doch bis dieser Tag kommt, werden wohl viele Leute inklusive meiner Person in den AoC Foren bestens unterhalten.


----------



## Pyrodimi (2. August 2008)

Es geht nicht darum ob Kritik geübt wird...kritisieren kann ich immer, überall und an allen was...
Es geht darum wie es gemacht wird, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben, eh scho vor 5 Patches das letzte mal gespielt, ABER und das is das was nervt...es gibt Meldungen die hat man scho in zig andren News und Threads gelesen, die passen gar net zum Thema aber hauptsache wir müssen es immer und immer wieder lesen DAS NERVT!!!! Das hat nichts mehr mit einer Diskussion oder Kritik zu tun das ist einfach nur noch provokant. Ich kann ja mal was sagen mich aufregen oder ärgern, spricht nix dagegen, aber immer wieder den selben Schmarrn das is einfach zuviel...
Das intressiert mich nicht, und auch AOC wird besser aber egal soald n Patchnews kommt liest man von einigen wieder den selben Text wie im letzten und vorletzten Patchnews....

Wo hat das bitte irgendwas mit Kritik oder Community zu tun?


----------



## J4ger (2. August 2008)

Wenn das flamen mal aufhört...geht es eben mit dem geheule weiter, weil 
es dann halt nicht mehr an den bugs sonder´n am Balancing der Klassen liegt.
Die Geschichte wiederholt sich eben bei jedem neuen Spiel.
WOW war auch nicht perfect, dann als soweit alles gefixt war lags halt an den Klassen,
weil gerade die derjenigen du geweint haben benachteiligt wurden.
Wenn son Post nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat einfach melden. Gibt bestimmt auch ein
passendes Thema wo die Leute ihren Frust ablssen können ohne andere mit ihrem Frus
auf den Wecker zu fallen! 

Das Leben ist halt kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Azddel (2. August 2008)

Der größte Flamer ist der TE. Das zeigt sich in jedenfalls in diesem Thread.
Dein Fell scheint ja so dünn zu sein, lieber Pyrodimi, dass es schon fast durchsichtig sein muss.
Nichts für ungut. Ihr könnt mich jetzt reporten. Ich bin die Banns ja gewohnt...


----------



## Evereve (2. August 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht.
> 
> Aber mir fällt auf das die Buffed-AOC Seite wohl nur für die Flamer gemacht wurde...



Mir persönlich gehts genau andersrum. Als ich noch wow gespielt habe, bin ich oft aufs Buffed Forum ausgewichen, weil die Leute hier sachlicher miteinander umgingen als im Flame- und Whineforum von wow-europe. 
Dass sich viele über AOC beschweren liegt denke ich auch weniger an den verschiedenen Foren sondern eher daran, dass der Frustfaktor der Spieler im Moment einfach wahnsinnig hoch ist. 
Auch im allg. Forum von AOC herrscht dicke Luft und es gibt massig Beschwerdethreads. 
Wenn das Spiel mal einigermaßen rund läuft wird sich das sicher wieder bessern, in allen Foren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stänkerer, die sich nur zu Wort melden um andere zu flamen wird man überall finden, egal in welchem Forum


----------



## Geige (2. August 2008)

Sgt.Kenny schrieb:


> WoW hatte früher auch nicht weniger Bugs und Fehler und war nicht Perfeckt.
> 
> Und ich schließe mich auch Pyro an.



ja wieder das alte argument wow war auch nicht ohne bugs!
toll das war vor 3 jahren und man muss mit der zeit gehn wow war vor 3 jahren zum release
im vergleich zu anderen online rollenspielen sogut wie bugfrei!
tja leider sind seit dem drei jahrevergangen die zeiten ändern sich jetzt reicht es nicht mehr einfach nurnoch so zu sein
wie wow vor drei jahren man muss mindestens so gut sein wie wow JETZT und das kann conan einfach nicht!

anfangs machts spaß später...


----------



## Salute (2. August 2008)

Muss meinen Vorpostern recht geben, wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt dann ist es völlig egal was dazu geschrieben wird. Wäre ja sonst schlimm, wenn negative Posts einen permanent persönlich treffen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (2. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> hn wow war vor 3 jahren zum release
> im vergleich zu anderen online rollenspielen sogut wie bugfrei!



Das sehe ich ähnlich. 
Wow hatte auch bugs und Probleme, allerdings wurden die relativ fix beseitigt und das Spiel lief gut. 
In AOC hatte ich anfangs auch keine Probleme mit den hohen Latenzen, Abstürzen usw. 
Aber jetzt ist das Spiel schon eine Zeit lang draussen und einige Leute haben einfach keine Lust mehr, auf eine Besserung zu warten. 
Macht einem das Spiel sehr viel Spaß, kann man mit den Problemen leben. Ist man aber eh nicht zu 1000% davon überzeugt, können die Probleme schnell der Grund für eine Acc Kündigung werden.


----------



## Castro (2. August 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht.
> 
> Aber mir fällt auf das die Buffed-AOC Seite wohl nur für die Flamer gemacht wurde...
> 
> ...



Ich sehs genauso wie du. Allerdings find ich die WoW Foren noch schlimmer. Da wird sich nur gegenseitig fertig gemacht. Und das ist doch nicht der Sinn eines Forums ,oder? Aber ich hab daraus gelernt , ich war sonst immer täglich hier unterwegs, das ist aber Geschichte. Ich schau vielleicht noch 1-2 mal die Woche vorbei.

MfG Fidel


----------



## Geige (2. August 2008)

schon klar aber das sind einfach idioten die
ihre ersten sozilen kontakte im hundezwinger geschmiedet haben
im aoc forum liegts noch am spiel selbst


----------



## corpescrust (2. August 2008)

Gerade wenn es um AOC News geht. 
Gibt es Leute die zugegeben haben AOC nicht zu spielen aber trotzdem meinen sie müssten jedesmal die Leute provozieren.
Indem sie immer und immer wieder ihre alten Phrasen runter spulen.
Diese Leute meinen sie tun dann noch was gutes ,indem sie wie sei meinen die Leute von einem Kauf dieses Spiels abhalten was ja so verbugt ist.

Fakt ist ,das zu 99% soweit vom Thema abgedriftet wird, das man zum Schluss gar nicht mehr weiß was am Anfang Thema war.

Für mich artet diese Seite langsam zu einem riesen großen Witz aus !


----------



## Theroas (2. August 2008)

Der ganze Mumpitz kommt auch daher, daß hier viel zu viele User 24/7 rumeiern und 
zwanghaft alles kommentieren auch wenn schon seit Äonen alles gesagt ist.

Nichts gegen eine aktive Community, aber wann immer man hier reinschaut gibts
denselben Seich von denselben Nutzern.

In den News dasselbe. Langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tordeck (2. August 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es um AOC News geht.
> Gibt es Leute die zugegeben haben AOC nicht zu spielen aber trotzdem meinen sie müssten jedesmal die Leute provozieren.
> Indem sie immer und immer wieder ihre alten Phrasen runter spulen.
> Diese Leute meinen sie tun dann noch was gutes ,indem sie wie sei meinen die Leute von einem Kauf dieses Spiels abhalten was ja so verbugt ist.
> ...



da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht
ich spiel selber ab und zu und find s gut das spiel
mfg
Tordeck


----------



## Shon (2. August 2008)

Huhu, 
Ich muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben und ja ich habe mich extra dafür hier angemeldet.
Und nein ich bin kein AOC-/Funcom-fanboy. Ich habe auch aufgehört nachdem ich level 70 erreicht hatte. Aber nicht, weil das Spiel ja sooo unglaublich total verbuggt ist, dass spielen überhaupt und gar nicht möglich ist. Sondern weil 3 Jahre Onlinerollenspiel dann doch einfach mal genug waren und ich die Sommersonne genießen wollte. (Rückkehr aber nicht ausgeschlossen, weshalb ich auch immer mal Forum lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Meiner Meinung nach hat der TE ausnahmslos Recht. Das was hier tagtäglich gepostet wird ist immer und immer wieder das gleiche und dafür sollte ein Forum, in welchem sich Spieler über Spielerfahrungen austauschen können wirklich nicht da sein. Ich kann die Motivation nicht verstehen, welche Leute wie einige dieses Threats dazu bewegt in einem Forum, welches für die Spieler eines Spiels angelegt wurde, das sie ja wohl abgrundtief schlecht finden, andauernt das gleiche zu schreiben. 

Desweiteren ist es wirklich lustig wie ein Beitrag, welcher von der Bitte handelt, dass sich Leute, die nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun haben wollen , doch aus dem Forum verziehen könnten mit Flames wie :"AH jetzt kommen die Fanboys wieder" (Beispiel) abgestempelt wird. Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, wird die Person hinter dem geschriebenen Text angegriffen. (Leider habe ich den Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden aber man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich 50 Seiten Wiederholungen der immer und immer gleichen Argumente für so abstumpfend gehalten habe, dass ich es nach der 3ten Seite einfach gelassen habe.)

Aber nun meine Bitte an die AOC-Spieler meinetwegen auch Fanboys und -girls: (denn die solls auch geben und ich sehe nicht den Grund diese schlecht zu machen, nur weil ihnen ein Spiel totalen Spaß macht) lasst die Leute einfach schreiben und haltet euch zurück. Wenn sie merken, dass niemand mehr da ist, den sie flamen können, dass er/sie spielt, was ihm/ihr Spaß macht, vergeht ihnen wahrscheinlich die Lust und sie suchen sich einen anderen Platz zum austoben. Dann kann das Forum vielleicht endlich dazu genutzt werden, wofür es eigentlich gedacht ist.

So ich verziehe mich wieder..es ist einfach zu sonnig draussen um einen Tag vor dem Pc zu verbringen und dann doch nichts neues zu erfahren, weils eh nur wieder das gleiche ist. Auch ein netter Tipp für jegliche Flamer/Fanboys usw in diesem Forum.

(Man möge mir auch jegliche Satzstellungs/Zeichensetzungs und sonst was für Fehler verzeihen. Ich bin nicht top in Korrektur lesen aber das werden sicher andere für mich übernehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

"edit" sagt: zu lange Sätze sind nicht gut

MFG Shon


----------



## Gutebesserung (2. August 2008)

Naja liegt wohl zum Großteil an unseren geliebten WOW Fanboys. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie die Angst umgeht sobald was neues rauskommt. Vorallem weil Spiele wie AoC und Co meistens nicht mal die selbe Zielgruppe haben (Zielgruppenerklärung: WoW = PvE für Extrem und Gelegenheitsspieler ab 12 Jahren, AoC = Erwachsene Spieler ab 18 Jahre, WAR = PvP Spieler ). Ich glaube wer hier gegen AoC Flamed hat 2 Sachen nicht verstanden: 1. WoW war am start genauso Buggy, wenn nicht sogar teilweise noch heftiger. Nein das ist kein Anti-WoW geflame, sondern eine Tatsache. 2. WoW hat jetzt 4 Jahre Zeit gehabt die Bugs zu entfernen, und man findet immer noch welche. Obwohl man sagen muss das die Blizzard -Leute sich echt drum kümmern das alle verschwinden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man dem Spiel mindestens 6 -12 Monate Zeit geben, bevor man drüber herfällt. Ich hab AoC angespielt, und nach Lvl 20 muss ich sagen das sie sich doch lieber noch ein paar Monate Zeit hätten geben sollen. Aber mal abwarten. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen.

PS: Wen es interessiert wann ich bei WoW eingestiegen (und mitlerweile genervt ausgestiegen) bin dem ist folgender Tip gegeben : Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als der Hexer keinen Schaden machte und Schlachtzüge nicht mal in Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toe (2. August 2008)

Hier die Frage des Tages: Wie viel Sinn macht es ein Forum für ein Spiel offen zu halten, in dem sogar bei sehr vernünftigen Threads mit dem Thema "Hier wird nur geflamed was tun?" ein geflame ausbricht ? 
Allein wenn man sich die Themen beim Allgemeinen Conan Forum anschaut...=D Also mmn deutet nicht viel auf ein Spiel ab 18 hin.

Also ich spiele ja kein AoC (macht mein Rechner nich mit ) aber schon lustig das ganze so von außen zu betrachen^^


----------



## (-Ragman-) (2. August 2008)

Sgt.Kenny schrieb:


> WoW hatte früher auch nicht weniger Bugs und Fehler und war nicht Perfeckt.
> 
> Und ich schließe mich auch Pyro an.




Stimmt nicht.Ich spiele WoW seit Beginn.Sicher gab es Bugs und fehlende Inhalte,aber das kann man nicht mit AoC vergleichen.Im Vergleich zu AoC lief WoW um einiges Besser.Jeder der was anderes behauptet war damals nicht live dabei und erzählt Unwahrheiten.Ist ja wirklich schade für die AoC-Gemeinde,aber kein Grund so einen Mist zu erzählen.Und was das Verhalten in diesem Forum angeht... hier ist es wirklich sehr extrem mit dem unfreundlichen Verhalten.Ganz klar eine Konsequenz der mangelnden Aufsicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

Immer wieder die Vergleiche mit WoW zu release und AoC zu release ... 

AoC hatte alle Zeit der Welt, um nicht die gleichen Fehler wie seine Vorgänger zu machen! Aber nein, FunCom wollte das nicht. Sie wollten auf der gleichen Spur fahren: Unfertig releasen und dann nachpatchen, was das Zeug hält. Und in der Zwischenzeit vlt. 40% von den Leuten damit vergraulen, die dem Spiel treu geblieben wären, hätten sie nicht so einen halbgaren Braten vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Tordeck (2. August 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das mein ich, hier darf jeder Vollidiot seinen geistigen Dünnschiss zum besten geben.
> Ohne auch nur Ansatzweise von irgendwelchen Mods ausgebremst zu werden.


lol gute frage wo sind die  Moderatoren


----------



## corpescrust (2. August 2008)

Tordeck schrieb:


> lol gute frage wo sind die  Moderatoren




Ich kenne jemanden,der kennt jemanden ,dessen Schwester ihr Freund hat einen Bruder der soll hier mal einen gesehen haben.


----------



## Tordeck (2. August 2008)

ja lang lang ist her das man mal ein gesehen hat


----------



## Theroas (2. August 2008)

Tordeck schrieb:


> lol gute frage wo sind die  Moderatoren



Was wollen die Mods auch machen.. die üblichen Trolle geben ja nur ihre "Meinungen" kund.

Hier ist einfach zu viel WoW, Dummheit, Sucht und addon-beflügelte Selbstüberschätzung.



Edit: Khem, du scheinst Probleme mit deinem Ego zu haben. Die sind sicher schwerer zu
beheben als eine ungenügende Rechtschreibung..


----------



## Klos1 (2. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ja wieder das alte argument wow war auch nicht ohne bugs!
> toll das war vor 3 jahren und man muss mit der zeit gehn wow war vor 3 jahren zum release
> im vergleich zu anderen online rollenspielen sogut wie bugfrei!
> tja leider sind seit dem drei jahrevergangen die zeiten ändern sich jetzt reicht es nicht mehr einfach nurnoch so zu sein
> ...



Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, daß Aoc wirklich ein paar Bugs zuviel hat, so ist es absolutes Wunschdenken, daß alle Spiele, welche derzeit erscheinen die Perfektion von Wow haben müssen, bzw. es können. Setze dich mal mit der Programmierung auseinander und dann reden wir weiter. Heutige Spiele sind viel zu umfangreich, als das es möglich wäre, sie derartig bugfrei auf den Markt zu bringen, wie es Wow heute ist. Klar ist es im Falle von Aoc des guten zuviel und der fehlende Kontent ist nicht zu entschuldigen. Trotzdem kann eine solche Aussage, wie du sie getroffen hast nur von jemanden kommen, der vom Programmieren keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das mein ich, hier darf jeder Vollidiot seinen geistigen Dünnschiss zum besten geben.
> Ohne auch nur Ansatzweise von irgendwelchen Mods ausgebremst zu werden.



Anstatt hier unqualifiziertes Zeug zu schreiben, und ja richtig gehört ich benutze das Adjektiv bewußt, hättest du auch einfach eine bis zwei Minuten deines Lebens opfern können, um deinen verlängerten Finger, auch als Mauszeiger bekannt, auf den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button zu führen und das Fehlverhalten der User zu melden. Zuviel Arbeit? Offenbar, denn drei Einzeiler in zwanzig Minuten beschäftigen Dich schließlich mehr.

P.S.: Jeder der sich mal die pure Masse an Threads und News-Meldungen anschaut, wird verstehen können, warum der gemeine faule Moderator mithin auf die Hilfe der aufmerksamen User angewiesen ist.


----------



## XPray (2. August 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich wende mich hiermit auch an das BUFFED-TEAM in Hoffnung auf ein Statement, as ihr zu tun gedenkt
> um euch net die Zielgruppe für die ihr euch eigentlich die Arbeit macht, also die Fans zu vergraulen?
> Oder habt ihr diese Rubrik nur so proforma eingerichtet damit sich die Flamer von den andren Rubriken hier
> austoben können und uns aufn Keks gehen?



Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt wie Buffed überhaupt entstanden ist, es war mal eine reine WoW Seite die über die Itemdatenbank (Blasc) schon fast Weltruhm erreicht hat! Aber dann haben sie sich in neue Gebiete vorgewagt und auch noch andere Spiele auf dieser Seite aufgenommen. 
Was ich damit sagen will, 90 Prozent der Menschen hier sind bzw. waren WoW-Spieler, so kann es ja nicht sein das auch andere Games ihr hochgeliebtes WoW streitig machen könnten. Da muss doch überall sein Senf dazu gegeben werden, selbst wenn man die anderen Spiele noch nicht mal angetestet hat bzw. vom hören sagen "kennt". Eigene Meinung haben ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache! 

Buffed dürft ihr nicht als AOC Community ansehen, in dieser Hinsicht hat Buffed wirklich in allen Punkten versagt. Schaut alleine nur auf die Newsseite, fast nur Wotlk News und Beta Impressionen. 

Wenn man sich mit abfindet, dass es eigentlich eine "fast" reine WoW Seite ist, dann stört es einem doch gar nicht das hier die anderen Spiele schlecht gemacht werden. 

Mfg XPray


----------



## Alêza (2. August 2008)

Muss xPray leider recht geben. Buffed ist und bleibt eine WoW-Seite - und hier ist sie praktisch ungeschlagen.

Aber die Bemühungen auch andere MMOs zu bedienen sind leider von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Denn so gut die WoW-community hier ist, so mies wird sie sobald es um andere MMOs geht - fast alle Freds und News in denen es nicht um WoW geht arten in wildestes flamen und trollen aus.

Und davon ab ist die Community außerhalb von Buffed recht gut.

Ich meine klar wird auf Flamer und Trolle recht heftig reagiert. Doch dies geschieht ganz einfach aus dem Grunde heraus, dass man auf deutsch gesagt "die Schnauze voll" hat von Leuten, die ihre Meinung vom Hören-Sagen haben, ein perfektes Spiel zum release oder "WoW in grün mit besserer Grafik" erwartet haben und nun Frust und Enttäuschung darüber bei jeder erdenklichen Gelegenheit auslassen.

Ich selbst zähle mich hier aber nicht zu den Fanboys von AoC, da mir das Spiel zwar Spaß macht, ich aber auch gerne Kritik an selbigem äußere. Es ist eben ein Spiel mit Ecken und Kanten. Aber vor allem unterscheidet es sich grundlegend vom Branchenprimus und bietet mir so einmal eine willkommende Abwechlung.


----------



## the Dragonfist (2. August 2008)

foren nutzen halt auch leute die sich über das spiel informiern wollen für das sie sich interresieren.

und da gehört auch negative kritik hin.

ich will ja nichts kaufen was ich nicht kenne oder wo ich entäuscht sein könnte.

und wenn im forum nur positive comments zugelassen werden verzerrt das bild vom produkt doch erheblich.


----------



## EmJaY (2. August 2008)

Kritik ist ja schön und gut die Sache die mir aufstößt ist halt wie man kritisiert.

Hier wird z.B. die "fehlende Vertonung" nach Tortage erwähnt und als "unfertig" dargestellt.
Dabei wurde von ANFANG AN gesagt es wird nur die Startinsel vertont schon Monate vorm Release.
Erwähnt wird von dem Kritiker auchnet das die DestinyQuests nach Tortage auch vertont sind und das schon angekündigt wurde 60 neue Quests mit Vertonung ins Spiel zu bringen.

Genau das ist das Problem.Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten die einfach immerwieder,immerwieder,immerwieder rausgelassen werden.Wieoft wollte man uns weismachen es gäbe immernoch keine NPCs in den Gildenstädten von Leuten die, wenn überhaupt, AoC net gespielt haben?
Ich jedenfals laufe in meiner Gildenstadt vom Kaufmann zum Schmiedebedarfhändler wenn ich was bauen will und wenn ich Gems schleife ist auch dieser Händler mitlerweile vorhanden.

mfG EmJaY


----------



## Larandera (2. August 2008)

Hm,ich verstehe Leute nicht die immer wieder sinnlose Sachen in FOren posten die sie eh nicht interessieren. (Ausnahme mache ich heute mal bei mir selbst hier^^)

Also,ich spiele kein Aoc,werde vermutlich auch nicht antesten(vill ja doch wenns ne echte free testversion gibt) und dennoch habe ich im ganzen Aoc Forum noch nichts gepostet bis auf diesen hier.

Wenn mich etwas nicht interessiert gucke ich mir nichtmal die Themen im Forenticker an.
Es bringt einem 0 Sachen zu wissen bzw schlecht zu reden wenn einem das Thema nicht interessiert bzw man keine Ahnung davon hat wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.
Edit: Es bringt einem nichts Sachen zu sagen von dennen man nichtmal weis ob sie überhaupt stimmen oO machen ja viele..~.~

Ich weis von Aoc eig nur dass es angeblich: 
-Buggy ist(an manchen Stellen mehr an manchen weniger. Aber was erwartet man denn schon von heutigen Spielen bei release oO denke mir in 2-3 Jahren seiht Aoc sicher besser aus in der Hinsicht)
-Das es Gildenstädte zum bauen gibt (auch wenn ich lieber selbst Hand ans Werk lege und meinen Char die Bauarbeiten erledigen lassen möchte. SOweit ich weis Baut sich die Stadt ja von alleine)
-Das viele Flamer da sind weil die Flamer zu blöd sind sich zu informieren^^
-Das es ein Gothic 3 Kampfsystem hat. (was mich generel nicht anspricht)


Ach,sorry für den post hier..mir ist langweilig und wollt auch mal was schreiben,wenn es schon ums Verhalten geht von manchen/vielen Usern^^


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> Ich geh erst mal ein Stück Kuchen holen.



Und Du solltest dich ab jetzt von diesem Thread fern halten.


----------



## corpescrust (2. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anstatt hier unqualifiziertes Zeug zu schreiben, und ja richtig gehört ich benutze das Adjektiv bewußt, hättest du auch einfach eine bis zwei Minuten deines Lebens opfern können, um deinen verlängerten Finger, auch als Mauszeiger bekannt, auf den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oje Kritik !!!

Da wachen sie auf !!

Glaub mir ich kenne genug Foren und eines kann ich dir Bestimmtheit sagen in keinem geht es so ab wie hier.
Nirgendwo wird so mit Beleidigungen um sich geworfen,in keinem wird so oft offtopic diskutiert wie hier.

Das ist einfach eine Grundtendenz die sich hier eingenistet hat,was nützt es da wenn ich hier irgendwelche Knöpfe drücke.

Ich denk einfach dieses Forum wird so gut wie gar nicht sauber gehalten,vielleicht ist es ein Zufall das deine Antwort das erste ist was ich seit langen hier im Forum an Moderation sehe.
So und jetzt komm und verteil noch ein paar Spitzen um zu zeigen wie es geht !!!


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

1. Ich bin tatsächlich durch die Meldung eines Users hier gelandet. Offenbar jemand, der sich wirklich um den Zustand des AoC Bereiches bei Buffed sorgt. Wie schon gesagt, unsere freiwillige Arbeit ist zahlreich und lässt es nicht zu, jeden Beitrag in jedem Thread in jedem Bereich durchzuschauen. Wir sind auf die Hilfestellung der User angewiesen, verbale Rundumschläge a la "Oh die Welt ist schlecht und Buffed geht vor die Hunde" helfen weder dem Thread noch den Usern, welche sich gesittet unterhalten wollen.
2. Wenn du schon offen zugibst, dass Dir der Zustand egal ist und du Netiquette Verstöße anderer User nicht meldest, dann verstehe ich offen gesagt nicht, warum du auf Flamewar einsteigst und dich hier als Moralverfechter auftust.
3. Nochmal so ein rethorischer Ausrutscher und ich weise dich gerne nachdrücklich auf die Netiquette hin.


----------



## Satus (2. August 2008)

Buffed ist und bleibt halt eine WoW Seite. Das Aufkommen der WoW Fans ist sehr hoch und damit auch das "Flamepotential" gegenüber anderen Onlinespielen.

Wenn man mal die Foren zu Nicht-WoW Games anschaut, findet man eh kaum wissenswertes hier. Teilweise interessant sind die News und die 20-30 Minuten Podcast (2.Teil) pro Woche. Wobei man sich das seit der WotBk Beta auch schenken kann. 

WoWffed.de wäre inzwischen ein bessere Name für "das Portal für Online Spiel*E*"


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja schön und gut die Sache die mir aufstößt ist halt wie man kritisiert.
> 
> Hier wird z.B. die "fehlende Vertonung" nach Tortage erwähnt und als "unfertig" dargestellt.
> Dabei wurde von ANFANG AN gesagt es wird nur die Startinsel vertont schon Monate vorm Release.


Wo wurde das gesagt? Auf der Verpackung? In der Spielanleitung? Oder irgendwo ein Einzeiler in den tiefen irgendwelcher Newsletter oder 10-seitiger Threads?
Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass Tortage einfach so hochpoliert wurde, dass es einen packenden Eindruck hinterlässt und eine fesselnde Atmosphäre entwickelt. Schließlich hat man aus der Beta dank der NDA nicht viel mitbekommen, wie es nach Tortage ausschaut. Und der erste Eindruck ist meistens immer der entscheidente. Schließlich ist es angenehmer, in einem Luftkissen aufgefangen zu werden und langsam zum Boden ("... der Tatsachen") zu gleiten, als wie direkt auf hartem Boden zu landen.
Das was einem nach Tortage präsentiert wurde, war für mich in der Atmospähre ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Oder was für einen Sinn hat es denn sonst, ein Gebiet - idealerweise das Startgebiet - absolut komplett zu vertonen - selbst irgendwelche sinnlosen Drunkenbold-Quests sind vertont - und danach absolut garnix mehr, bis auf einen Strang? 
- Etwa einen (Rollen-)spielerischen? 
- Oder Platzgründe? (8 CDs Hörbuch in ordentlicher MP3-Qualität = 380M 
- Keine Zeit mehr? (Wo wir wieder beim "unfertig" wären)
- Budgetprobleme? (Wenn ja, hätten sie das Budget lieber woanders reinstecken und allen Quests ein paar Standard-"Hallo"- und -"Tschau"-Themes geben sollen) 
- Wirtschaftliche Gründe? (Erster Eindruck = wichtigster Eindruck)
- ...



> Erwähnt wird von dem Kritiker auchnet das die DestinyQuests nach Tortage auch vertont sind und das schon angekündigt wurde 60 neue Quests mit Vertonung ins Spiel zu bringen.


Wow, einmal aller dutzend Level spricht einer mit dir! Das macht das ja natürlich wieder wett ...


----------



## Jinntao (2. August 2008)

Deine Antwort auf EmJay ist total irrelevant. Du nimmst seinen Post jetzt auseinander, dabei ging es eigentlich darum, dass er die Art und Weise wie hier Kritik geübt wird und was für falsche Rückschlüsse, basierend auf Halbwissen, hier gezogen werden.

Und damit hat er absolut Recht. Die Vertonung ist nur eins von vielen Beispielen, wo ein X-beliebiger Anlaß genommen wird, um seine eigene Meinung hübsch in Pseudowissen verpackt kund zu tun. 

Daraufhin gehst du nicht darauf ein, worums eigentlich geht - die Diskussionskultur hier im Forum - sondern hängst dich an seinem Beispiel auf und beweist damit seine nur These, was dann auch das einzige ist, was dein Post diesem Thread beisteuert.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

LoL, schlechter Hobbypsychologe?

EmJay relativiert das Argument, dass man die fehlende Vertonung nicht als Grund nennen könnte, dem Spiel eine schlechte Note anzuhängen. Ich bin da lediglich anderer Ansicht und lege die Gründe einfach mit dar.


----------



## EmJaY (2. August 2008)

Spectrumizer es ist Fakt das weit vorm Release gesagt wurde das nur Tortage vertont wird(sihe alte TTH Interviews ect.).
Daher ist es für mich keine ordentliche Kritik zu sagen:
 "äääh wasn scheiß nach Tortage keine Vertonung mehr, voll unfertig blabla"

Genau dieses Niveau stößt mir hier auf.

Außerdem war es nur ein Beispiel und das du Teile meines Post aus dem Context reißt und die daran aufhängst ist naja ....


----------



## Jinntao (2. August 2008)

@ spectrumizer: Jo, eben und damit verfehlst du das Thema hier.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

@EmJay: Du findest, dass man den Vertonungs-Punkt nicht als Kritikpunkt nehmen darf, da es ja angeblich schon Monate vor Release in irgendwelchen Interviews erwähnt wurde. Ich bin da anderer Ansicht. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

@Jinntao: Und tust du hier zum Thema was beiträgliches, ausser dich an mir aufzuhängen? Danke.


----------



## fischerman (2. August 2008)

DA GEBE ICH DIR ZU 100 PROZENT RECHT ,O))


----------



## Equilibrio (2. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ja wieder das alte argument wow war auch nicht ohne bugs!
> toll das war vor 3 jahren und man muss mit der zeit gehn wow war vor 3 jahren zum release
> im vergleich zu anderen online rollenspielen sogut wie bugfrei!
> tja leider sind seit dem drei jahrevergangen die zeiten ändern sich jetzt reicht es nicht mehr einfach nurnoch so zu sein
> ...



Naja mein Freund der immer aufgehenden Sonne ^^, wie du schon sagtest " 3 Jahre " und was bringt Blizz unser grooßer Schöpfer nun auf den Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
eine Erweiterung die naja , wie soll ich sagen ^^ , grafisch das letzte ist. Nach 3 jahren .. wie wahr das mit erfahrung und Co ^^ ? 
Soll nicht zu große Kritik und Die WoWler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab es selber gern gespielt . ist nur ein Argument .

Mfg

dat Equi*lein


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2008)

Um's mal mit den Worten anderer hier zu sagen: Es war aber schon vor Release klar, dass WoW eine Comic-Grafik hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raykus (2. August 2008)

Das ist sinnlos hier!

An das Buffed Team

Ich habe gevotet das eingeführt wird:

Jeder kann Beiträge schreiben, sollte ein User einen Beitrag schreiben in dem er Leute beleidigt, oder wie oben schon andere provozierende Sachen schreibt, und er in einem Beitrag von dem Forenmitgliedern 10 Minuszeichen erreicht, kann er in diesem Beitrag nicht mehr posten.
Das würde zwar nicht alle solche Post iliminieren, in denen sich gegenseitig angefeindet wird, aber sollte dies doch sehr einschränken.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das sich die Mitglieder immer nur für ein Spieleforum entscheiden können, in dem Sie Beiträge schreiben können.

Leute die sich für WOW entscheiden nur in WOW Beiträgen, AOC nur in AOC Beiträgen, HdRO nur in diesen u.s.w!

Dieses allgemeine Forum sollte für alle Mitglieder offen bleiben damit man auch vor Spielen oder was auch sonnst warnen kann.

Das leichteste wäre alle reißen sich am Riemen und versuchen mal was zu posten nach dem Motto " Das hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ABER das und das .........

In diesem Sinne

MfG Raykus


----------



## Helix (2. August 2008)

JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder fetzten sich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf die Couch sitz und Popcorn schnabbulier*

/Ironie off

Man Jungs/Mädels ihr solltet mal lockerer werden und Chillout Luft schnuppern. xD Meine Güte....
Lasst doch alle mal Leben und motzt nicht gleich immer rum.
Die Fanboys lassen die Flammer inruhe und so weiter....

ps. Nette Signatur @ Noxiel


----------



## arieos (2. August 2008)

Naja, das ist ja nicht nur das buffed-aoc Forum ..  das off. Forum ist vom Flamegrad noch viel schlimmer. 
Die Leute sind frustriert und fangen dann an,ihren unmut anderen auf zuhalsen. So ist das nun mal. 
Schade. 

Wenn man dann mal ins off. lotro Forum guckt .. da haben sich irgendwie alle lieb. So´ne Community kann man sich nur wünschen ..


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. August 2008)

Buffed war nunmal zuerst ne WoW-Fanseite, ist nun ne Blizzard-fanseite, die Unmengen an geistig minderwertigem Volk anlocken und das Team von buffed passt sich dem Niveau an.
Zudem scheint es zum guten Ton zu gehören, alles was nicht von Blizzard ist, schlecht zu machen.

Suchst du Niveau und Anstand bist du hier falsch!


----------



## Azddel (2. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Buffed war nunmal zuerst ne WoW-Fanseite, ist nun ne Blizzard-fanseite, die Unmengen an geistig minderwertigem Volk anlocken und das Team von buffed passt sich dem Niveau an.
> Zudem scheint es zum guten Ton zu gehören, alles was nicht von Blizzard ist, schlecht zu machen.
> 
> Suchst du Niveau und Anstand bist du hier falsch!



Denn merke: alles, wo WoW oder Blizzard draufsteht, ist geistig minderwertig. (Bzw. das Volk - wer immer das sein soll - das sich mit solchem Müll abgibt).
Alles, wo AoC oder Funcom draufsteht, ist hingegen geistig hochwertig. (Allerdings ist das nur meine Schlussfolgerung aus dem vorher Gesagten).

Es wäre ja auch total uncool, wenn man behaupten wollte, WoW sei ein gutes Spiel, das Spaß macht. Ist doch nur was für Kinder! Bunte, uralte Comicgrafik! Und hat außerdem Millionen von Usern. Das kann nicht gut sein. Weil ich mich, wenn ich es gut finde, nicht mehr von anderen abgrenzen kann...

Niveau und Anstand!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Denn merke: alles, wo WoW oder Blizzard draufsteht, ist geistig minderwertig. (Bzw. das Volk - wer immer das sein soll - das sich mit solchem Müll abgibt).
> Alles, wo AoC oder Funcom draufsteht, ist hingegen geistig hochwertig. (Allerdings ist das nur meine Schlussfolgerung aus dem vorher Gesagten).
> 
> Es wäre ja auch total uncool, wenn man behaupten wollte, WoW sei ein gutes Spiel, das Spaß macht. Ist doch nur was für Kinder! Bunte, uralte Comicgrafik! Und hat außerdem Millionen von Usern. Das kann nicht gut sein. Weil ich mich, wenn ich es gut finde, nicht mehr von anderen abgrenzen kann...
> ...



Jedes Quadrat ist ein Viereck aber nicht jedes Viereck ein Quadrat!

Oder für dich: ich sagte nicht, dass jeder, der WoW (wegen was auch immer) gut findet, dumm ist! Aber wenn du das reininterpretierst, ist das deine Sache. Im Deutsch-LK hätte man aber gesagt "Intention des Autors nicht erfasst, Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6!"


----------



## EmJaY (2. August 2008)

@ Paris Hilten Fanboy 

Willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst du es nicht?

Das war wiegesagt ein Beispiel und du schafst es dich Post um Post daran aufzuhängen.

Nochmal mir geht das Niveau aufn Sack wie "kritisirt" wird.Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand sagt:
"Schade das es nach Tortage kaum noch Vertonung gibt, das hätte der Atmosphäre gut getan" 
nur wenn sich jemand hinstellt und sagt, obwohl es bekannt war das nur Tortage vertont wird,
"LÖL ab Level 20 keine Vertonung, kackspiel voll unfertig" seh ich sowas nicht als ordentlich Kritik an und mir ist sowas ein Dorn im Auge.

Man kann das immer weiterführen z.B. beim Thema Gildenstädte.
Aber ich nenne lieber keine weiteren Beispiele mehr damit du nicht noch 3 Seiten mit halben Zitaten und unhaltbaren Vermutungen füllst.

Mein letzter Post in diesen Tread.Ich Wiederhole es nochmal und hoffe das es angekommen ist.
Kritik ist schön und gut, gehört auch in ein Forum aber das Niveau ist stark abgerutsch und versaut mir den Spaß am Forenleben hier.


----------



## Azddel (2. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Jedes Quadrat ist ein Viereck aber nicht jedes Viereck ein Quadrat!
> 
> Oder für dich: ich sagte nicht, dass jeder, der WoW (wegen was auch immer) gut findet, dumm ist! Aber wenn du das reininterpretierst, ist das deine Sache. Im Deutsch-LK hätte man aber gesagt "Intention des Autors nicht erfasst, Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6!"



Die "Unmengen an geistig minderwertigem Volk" sind also nicht auf WoW bezogen? Entschuldigung, mein Fehler. Ich hatte nicht gewusst, dass das eigentlich bedeuten sollte, dass du die WoW-Community im Allgemeinen sehr hochschätzt und nur der Meinung bist, dass einige wenige Ausreißer dabei sind, die nicht ganz das ansonsten hohe Niveau einhalten können.
Und danke, dass du das mit dem Viereck und dem Quadrat auch nochmal für mich erklärt hast. Ich wäre sonst echt durcheinander gekommen.
Viel Spaß noch im Deutsch-LK (ja, das ist nicht mehr aktuell, den Satz habe ich verstanden ("Intention des Autors"... hihi... nur Erich Fried gelesen, oder was?)).

Und gerade dich, als Streiter für Recht und Schreibung, möchte ich bitten, deine Ortographie und Zeichensetzung in Zukunft genauestens zu prüfen. Nicht gerade in dem eben zitierten Post (da hast du dir durchaus Mühe gegeben), sondern auch in allen vorangegangenen und denen, die in der Zukunft noch folgen mögen.

Sie dürfen sich rühren!


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht warum hier immer wieder gegen Buffed geflamt wird...im HdRO und Warhammer Online - Forum sieht man so gut wie keinen Flame, und wenn doch mal einer auftaucht wird

1. Vernünftig dagegen Argumentiert, merke, ARGUMENTIERT, nicht geflamt, und (meistens) nicht beleidigt

2. Drücken 8/10 Threadlesern bei argumentativ wertlosen Flames den Report - Button...die Schreiber solchen Mülls sieht man seltsamerweise meist nicht wieder.

Also denkt mal drüber nach was wahrscheinlicher ist...dass das gesamte buffed - Modteam böse ist, und euch, und nur euch, mit eurem Flameproblem allein lässt, ODER dass ihr, die AoC - Community einfach nicht so auf Flame reagiert wie ihr solltet?

Ob AoC jetzt Grund zum Flamen gibt, Funcom böse war, oder die Welt schlecht ist sei jetzt mal dahingestellt...Ich spiele AoC nicht, und was ich darüber und über seine Probleme weiss weiss ich vom Hörensagen und den hiesigen Threads. Aber was ich weiss ist, dass wenn Flames erstmal einen eigenen Thread kriegen, in dem über Flames Pro/Conta Diskutiert wird, dann hat ein Forum ein ernsthaftes Problem...denn dann werden Flames für die Benutzer des entsprechenden Forums auf einmal wichtig, was nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Die "Unmengen an geistig minderwertigem Volk" sind also nicht auf WoW bezogen? Entschuldigung, mein Fehler. Ich hatte nicht gewusst, dass das eigentlich bedeuten sollte, dass du die WoW-Community im Allgemeinen sehr hochschätzt und nur der Meinung bist, dass einige wenige Ausreißer dabei sind, die nicht ganz das ansonsten hohe Niveau einhalten können.
> Und danke, dass du das mit dem Viereck und dem Quadrat auch nochmal für mich erklärt hast. Ich wäre sonst echt durcheinander gekommen.
> Viel Spaß noch im Deutsch-LK (ja, das ist nicht mehr aktuell, den Satz habe ich verstanden ("Intention des Autors"... hihi... nur Erich Fried gelesen, oder was?).
> 
> ...



Also nochmal für die Dorfbevölkerung zum mitmeißeln:

1. Lesen
2. Denken
3. Posten (oder halt nicht, wenn wie bei dir nur Mist rauskommt)

Ich empfehle dir Punkt 2 und werde andächtig schweigen. Den Rest (vor allem bezogen auf den Deutsch-LK) werde ich mal ignorieren, da Blödsinn (gleichzusetzen mit geistigem Dünnschiss) keine Beachtung verdient.


----------



## Picoo (2. August 2008)

Es ist ja nicht nur auf buffed so, schonmal auf anderen Fansites gewesen?
Flames sind momentan das, was das Spiel ausmacht. :/


----------



## Azddel (2. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Also nochmal für die Dorfbevölkerung zum mitmeißeln:
> 
> 1. Lesen
> 2. Denken
> ...



Ich mach es kurz und schmerzlos. Du bist der Größte, der Schönste, der Schlauste.
Und flamen liegt dir überhaupt nicht.

Die aufmüpfige Seite in mir sagt allerdings z.B. folgendes:
Habe ich angefangen, von einem Deutsch-LK zu faseln, oder warst du das?
Ich habe 1) gelesen, ich habe 2) gedacht, ich habe 3) gepostet.
Bei wem geraten sukzessive immer mehr explizite böse Wörter in den Text? Bei dir oder bei mir?
Und bitte nichts gegen Dorfbevölkerung. Ich komme zwar aus einer großen Stadt. Aber ich weiß auch das Umland und seinen Menschenschlag zu schätzen. Mitunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und es wird dich vielleicht enttäuschen, aber noch ist es nicht so weit, dass ich mir von dir das Posten verbieten lasse.


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

@ Sugandhalaya & Azddel

So und jetzt bitte die themenfremde Streiterei beenden oder über PN fortsetzen. Darüberhinaus sei noch kurz anzumerken, sehe ich auch bei Erstgenanntem die Tendenz zur Flamerei und erbitte mir dahingehend Ruhe. Die Netiquette ist allgegenwärtig.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (2. August 2008)

Ich versuche mal möglichst neutral zu formulieren wo das Problem liegt.

Seitens Funcom wurden von Beginn an mit der Promotion etliche Fehler gemacht. Es wurden Versprechungen gemacht die einfach nicht eingehalten wurden. Weder zum Release noch bis zum heutigen Tag. Richtig übel wurde es dann mit der Pre Order wo etliche 1000e User ausgesperrt worden sind obwohl Funcom expliziet geworden hatte das PO = Early Access. Als man gemerkt hat das man sich verkalkuliert hatte wurde dann einfach so getan als wäre das nur ein Bonus. Da beschäftigen sich nun die Verbraucherzentralen mit und scheinbar wurden Webseiten mundtot gemacht da keiner über das Dilemma wirklich breit berichtet hatte.
Weiter ging es mit dem Spiel dann selbst. Es ist Fakt das das Spiel schlichtweg UNFERTIG ist. Es sind eklatante Lücken beim Questen vorhanden, sobald man Tortage verläßt ist die Übersetzung unvollständig, teils unverständlich oder gar nicht erst vorhanden. Die Zonen und Instanzen sind unausgereift und der User ist zahlender Betatester. Wer rational nachdenkt wird feststellen, dass das Spiel mind. 6 Monate zu früh auf den Markt gebracht wurde.

Wenn man das mit anderen Spielen vergleicht muss man anerkennen das Blizzard auch genug Bugs hatte - der Unterschied ist nur das User nicht für blöd verkauft wurden sondern entschädigt wurden mit Playtime! Der Umgang mit den Problemen der User war besser und wir sind heute nun einige Jahre nach dem Release des ersten MMORPGs. Andere Anbieter haben aus Fehlernv von Blizzard gelernt. Funcom hatte sogar die Chance aus Fehlern bei Anarchy Online im eigenen Haus zu lernen. Statt dessen hat Funcom sogar noch mehr Mist gebaut als bei AO. 

Aus meiner Sicht muss ich sagen, ich hätte aus meinen Erfahrungen mit Anarchy Online ebenfalls lernen müssen und erkennen müssen das Funcom sich nicht bessern und verändern würde. Tja, mein Fehler.


----------



## Immondys (2. August 2008)

/


----------



## Pyrodimi (3. August 2008)

WoW ich hab noch nie soviele Mods in einem Thread gesehen, aber mal ernsthaft liebe Buffedmoderatoren...in den Foren können wir ja jemand melden aber wie siehts mit den News aus 
wo der Flamewar inzwischen ausmasse annimmt wie der Angriff der Klonflamer?
Ich meine mal da is es so schlimm das man wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren kann und selbst auf
Fragen zur News oder zum Thema scho mit minusen zugehagelt wird von diesen "Freaks" bzw 
sowieso total ignoriert wird...das stößt mir da ja doch sehr sauer auf weil ich bis jetzt nochimme rnet weiß ob die Aufstiegsanimation beim Reiten seid dem Patch bugy is oder ich wo ein Grafikproblem hab....
Aber ich freue mich trotzdem euch hier zu sehen und das ihr Präsenz zeigt, es gibt mir die Hoffnung das Buffed-AOC hoffentlich bald wirklich als Fanseite tauglich wird....


----------



## dexter morgan (3. August 2008)

normaler höflicher umgang mit seinenen mitmenschen sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein und sollte auch in einem forum wie diesem hier erwartet werden koennen ob nun von befürwortern des einen oder des anderen spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sich einer daran stoert wie manche in dem forum mit anderen um gehen ... melden den entsprechenden beitrag bei den mods und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ansonsten ob spiele beim release fertig sind oder nicht oder ob sie nun an bugs ohne ende leiden und diese nicht behoben werden ... liegt an dem selben grund wie an dem geflame und beleidigen anderer ... an der einstellung der comunity und wie sie gedenken es zu aendern ... mit provokationen kommt man nicht weider sondern das ganze schauckelt sich nur weiter hoch ... wenn man etwas sinnvolles erwartet sollte man den ersten schritt gehen sei es nun einen beitrag bei den mods zu melden (bei der grossen anzahl der beitraege ist es unmoeglich alles zu ueberblicken) oder die gefundenen bugs/fehler oder gar verbesserungsvorschlaege an den publisher des spieles zu posten is wahrscheinlich sinnvoller und hilfreicher für alle und führt eher zu aenderungen als nur noergeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> aber wie siehts mit den News aus



1. Kannst du in den News downraten wenn dir was nicht zusagt

2. Die Newsmeldungen werden gelesen? Sorry aber, ich hab den Eindruck, die meisten schreiben da einfach irgendeinen Müll hin, jede zwanzigste Meldung ist vielleicht mal ein sinnvoller Kommentar der über "ey lol ey" hinausgeht. Ich persönlich lese sie auch nicht, und schreib meistens auch nichts dazu, denn was keiner liest schreib ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. August 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> @ Paris Hilten Fanboy


Ja, ich mach das Southpark-Bild extra wieder für dich rein, denn mit Sarkasmus scheinst du's ja auch nicht so zu haben.



> Willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst du es nicht?


Das gleiche könnte ich dich fragen.



> Das war wiegesagt ein Beispiel und du schafst es dich Post um Post daran aufzuhängen.
> 
> Nochmal mir geht das Niveau aufn Sack wie "kritisirt" wird.Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand sagt:
> "Schade das es nach Tortage kaum noch Vertonung gibt, das hätte der Atmosphäre gut getan"
> ...


Nein, dein genauer Wortlaut war:





> Hier wird z.B. die "fehlende Vertonung" nach Tortage erwähnt und als "unfertig" dargestellt.
> Dabei wurde von ANFANG AN gesagt es wird nur die Startinsel vertont schon Monate vorm Release.


Wie schon vorher erwähnt "verbietest" du dir (bzw anderen), diesen Punkt als Kritik zuzulassen, mit der Begründung, dass es "irgendwo (in einem fernen) Interview erwähnt wurde". Ich bin da einfach anderer Ansicht, nichts anderes. Und mir persönlich war davon jedenfalls nichts bekannt, ich kannte nur die Tortage- und Destiny-Videos aus der Beta.

Und das was du als "aufhängen" interpretierst, weil ich auf diesen Punkt von dir eingegangen bin - da ich damit nicht übereinstimme - sollte ebenfalls nur als Beispiel dienen, wie subjektiv Zufriedenheitserfahrungen bei AoC sind.



> Mein letzter Post in diesen Tread.


Danke für das Gespräch!


----------



## Pacster (3. August 2008)

Das hier sind typische Beispiele für Themen-Kommentare vom TE:

*War heut gleich als erstes Pyramide
Absolut geil...wir waren zu dritt drin und alle in ner falle gestorben..man muss scho aufpassen wo man hinlatscht...der Boss DEEERRR Knüller...da kann sich WoW 5dicke scheiben abschneiden....keine Bugs alle quests einwandfrei*

Dies wohlgemerkt bevor irgendwer irgendwas von WoW gepostet hat(und natürlich reichte eine scheibe nicht..nein..es mussten gleich 5 sein um auch sicher zu provozieren). Sowas findet man allerdings in der Mehrzahl aller AoC-Themen. Natürlich ist es dann sehr schockierend wenn sich andere angegriffen fühlen(die ganz genau wissen das AoC derzeit bestenfalls in der Grafikengine besser ist als WoW oder HdRO und sonst nirgends. Reine Gank&Spank Bosse mit Null Aggro-Management sind in diesen Spielen ja schon ewig out) und entsprechend antworten.

In einem anderen Thread ist seine Antwort auf Kritik:

*BEI CROM!! VERZIEH DICH AUS DEM FORUM BEVOR ICH MET AUS DEINEM SCHÄDEL SAUFE!!!!*



Und da stellt er sich hier hin und macht einen auf kleines Undschuldslamm...wie süüüüüüüüüüß.


EmJaY: Wieso beschwerst du dich über Halbwahrheiten seitens der Kritiker(zumal das was du gepostet hast ja wohl offenbar wirklich von Leuten kam denen einfach die entsprechende Info fehlte weil Funcom das im Game nunmal vergessen hat zu erwähnen und später, ob der vielen Beschwerden darüber, nochmal offiziell erwähnt hat weil es nunmal viele nicht verstanden haben)? Wo warst du als Funcom ein Betatest-Tagebuch online gestellt hat wo von unglaublichen Entdeckungen und der spielerischen Freiheit auf dem Weg nach Tortage die Rede war? Das war nichtmal ne Halbwahrheit...denn da läuft man wie ja wohl jeder festgestellt hat durch nen Schlauch wo selbst der Felsweg durch Durotar noch 3mal so breit ist. Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es halt heraus.
Wer selbst nicht objektiv ist, sollte dies von anderen auch nicht verlangen....


@Raykus: Dadurch das du diese "Idee" wiederholst, wird sie nicht besser. Es bleibt dabei das Fanboys jeden kritischen Beitrag in den negativ-Bereich werten während direkte persönliche Beleidigungen gegen Kritiker sogar Plusse kriegen(was allerdings dann auch viel über betreffende Community aussagt). Was du vorschlägst, ist schlicht und einfach Zensur. Nichts weiter. Die Themen sind nicht nur Leuten vorbehalten die "Juhu...super...alle anderen Spiele sind scheiße"(also solche wie der TE) schreiben....


----------



## Pyrodimi (3. August 2008)

Was los Pacster geht dir langsam der Sprit aus?
Durchwühlst du jetzt jede einzelen News und jeden Thread nach material um dich noch irgendwie aus 
der Ecke zu drücken in du dich manövriert hast?
UND BEI SETS GIFTEN!!!! Ich meins ernst verzieh dich und flame woanders

Was los störts dich leicht weil FC was tut und uns herausforderungen schon auf kleinen Stufen bietet
wie man sie in WoW 1000 mal durchgeguidet erst im Endcontest findet? oO Funcom könnte ja ihre Versprechen wahr machen und das Spiel könnte langsam richtig gut werden...schiss um deine Hauptberufliche Weltenretterkarriere?

Komm schon schnapp dir deine Kumpane (welche dich aber wies aussieht schon in Stich gelassen haben) und mach das du Land gewinnst...
Dir gehen ja eh scho die Argumente aus so verzweifelt wie du schon nach Wegen suchst dich über Wasser zu halten...

Es war mir keine sonderliche Ehre dich kennengelern zu haben und ich wünsche dir das du mal in unsere Situation kommst und dir die ganze Welt soderartig auf den Sack geht wie du uns...

Und nun hau ab und such dir ne neue Heimat....

Und sei dir eins sicher du stehst ab jetzt ganz oben auf meiner Ignore

MFG 
Kein Freund


----------



## SirDamatadore (3. August 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Was los Pacster geht dir langsam der Sprit aus?
> Durchwühlst du jetzt jede einzelen News und jeden Thread nach material um dich noch irgendwie aus
> der Ecke zu drücken in du dich manövriert hast?
> UND BEI SETS GIFTEN!!!! Ich meins ernst verzieh dich und flame woanders
> ...



Ohne jetzt gross auf den Inhalt einzugehen, hättest du dir lieber mal den Beitrag von @Sorzzara durchgelesen.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Kommt Mods...bitte bitte closed endlich diesen Thread...und den "Einfach Schlecht" gleich mit.

Die beiden Posts von Pacster und Pyro über mir geben einen recht guten Blick auf das, worums hier eigentlich geht...Flamewar der Extraklasse zwischen zwei bis drei Usern...Infos über das Spiel oder vernünftige Informationen sucht man hier vergeblich.
(=Der Eigentliche Grund warum ich hier reinschaue...auch wenn ich es nicht spiele, interessiere ich mich für alles was mit MMORPGs zu tun hat)

So, und jetzt noch ein Wort an den Threadersteller: Du beschwerst dich einerseits, dass dieses Forum nur noch zugeflamt wird...ich habe keinen, ich wiederhole und betone KEINEN Post von dir hier gelesen, in dem nicht mindestes ein Satz Flame enthalten ist. An dieser Stelle zitiere ich den ehrwürdigen Mahatma Ghandi, der uns Gelehrt hat:

- "Wenn wir wollen, dass die Welt sich ändert, müssen wir uns selbst verändern"


Solange die AoC - Fans den Flame nicht selbst bleiben lassen, solange wird hier geflamt werden. Kapiert das endlich...die Anti - AoC Flamer haben zum Teil Spass an dem was sie tun, und ihr geht mit Counterflame darauf ein...*golfclap* kann ich da nur sagen, dass ist in etwa so, als wenn man mit Blut beschmiert vor einem Hai schwimmt, und sich dann aufregt dass er zugebissen hat.

Die anderen, nicht böswilligen Flamer, die sich aufregen weil ihr AoC sie nervt, flamen aus Frust...hier wäre sachliche Argumentation, Erklärung und Hilfe...sogenannter User to User - Support angebracht. Stattdessen werden sie mit den Anti - AoC Flamern in einen Topf geworfen und niedergemacht. Tja, und dann wächst der Frust erst recht, und was bisher noch als Hilfeschrei zum Spiel zu verstehen war wird auf einmal bösartig.


Ich gebe NICHT der AoC - Community die Gesamtschuld, das betone ich ausdrücklich. Aber ihr seid diejenigen die hier in der Lage sind was zu ändern. Wenn ihrs nicht tut, dann regt euch wenigstens nicht über den Flame auf, denn den habt ihr euch dann selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Noxiel (3. August 2008)

Ich teile Sorzzaras Ansicht über die Entwicklung die der Thread genommen hat. Es wird tatsächlich in erster Linie mit dem anderen User allein aus der Motivation des "Recht haben und Recht behalten" gestritten. Es tut mir für all die User leid, die sich in gesitteter Art und Weise unterhalten wollen, doch ich mache den Thread an dieser Stelle zu.

Edit: Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen die AoC News genauer anschauen und prüfen inwieweit User für ihr Verhalten eine Verwarnung verdienen.


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kommt Mods...bitte bitte closed endlich diesen Thread...und den "Einfach Schlecht" gleich mit.



Nö, zumindest ein Thread zum beschweren und Kritiok üben ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Gerade auch weil im offiziellen Forum sowas direkt ausradiert wird.
Die Leute müssen sich eben auch mal Luft machen - was nicht bedeutet dass sie sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen sollen.


----------

